# sex indicator



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

where can i buy a sex indicator on the web.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/3060.html


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

You can make your own for real cheap. All you need is a string and a flat strip type magnet. I have made many of them for friends.
Ken


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

which way should it spin for cock birds and which way for hens?


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

straight line back and forth for cocks and counter clockwise for hens. You have to let it swing at least 20-40 times or else they will all be cocks. 
Also keep your mind completely clear. I concentrate just on the counting, any little thought in your head as to whether it is male or female and that is what it will become.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Will a paper clip work? And does it work on adults?


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Please don't take this post as offensive, even though it will probably come across that way. I just find this entire thread to be really funny. Of course you are more than entitled to believe and practice whatever you wish, I just find it hillarious.

Again, I appologize, and certainly don't mean to offend. I guess you should look at it this way...at least you have a 50/50 chance of being right.

Dan


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Dan, I am not offended but am curious as to whether you have tried it or if you are knocking it without trying it. There is a method of "Water witching" that we practiced for many years to find water sources, this is considered questionable by people who havent tried it. But we find water 100% of the time. If you care to come to Chicago I would be more than happy to show you the way this works and the proper way to do it. There is alot to be said for an open mind. 
Ken


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

whitesnmore said:


> Dan, I am not offended but am curious as to whether you have tried it or if you are knocking it without trying it. There is a method of "Water witching" that we practiced for many years to find water sources, this is considered questionable by people who havent tried it. But we find water 100% of the time. If you care to come to Chicago I would be more than happy to show you the way this works and the proper way to do it. There is alot to be said for an open mind.
> Ken


So Ken, you mean to say that you've had 100% success with this method? If so, please explain what your methods are. I've never done this before so I am extremely curious to see if this actually works.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Actually I do think you meant to offend at least a little bit, if not you could have simply said that YOU believe they only have a 50/50 chance of working rather than stating how you are laughing at those who do use them. I think alot of peoples beliefs or religion cause them to keep their minds closed to anything they deem to be witchcraft or hocus pocus. 
The water witching method that Ken refers to is the example I was going to use. When we had our well drilled the man we hired had been in business for over 30 years used this method. We hit water at 20 feet!!! My in-laws right next door hired somebody else, my mother in-law sprinkled holy water on the ground and told the well driller that is where he had to drill. They had to drill down 350 feet and Hydorcrack? the ground before they FINALLY hit water. Less than 5 years later the walls collapsed, their water turned black and they had to have a completely new well dug. Guess who they called this time??
Now I don't claim that the sexing pendulum is 100% accurate but it helps. You can easily & accidentally manipulate the outcome by simply thinking the sex. That is why I said to make sure to keep your mind clear, I concentrate on counting the swings and nothing else.
All of my birds were new to me this year and we used the pendulum before splitting them up for breeding, out of 50 birds we got 6 wrong. Not 100% but not bad either.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

moonshadow13 said:


> Actually I do think you meant to offend at least a little bit, if not you could have simply said that YOU believe they only have a 50/50 chance of working rather than stating how you are laughing at those who do use them. I think alot of peoples beliefs or religion cause them to keep their minds closed to anything they deem to be witchcraft or hocus pocus.
> The water witching method that Ken refers to is the example I was going to use. When we had our well drilled the man we hired had been in business for over 30 years used this method. We hit water at 20 feet!!! My in-laws right next door hired somebody else, my mother in-law sprinkled holy water on the ground and told the well driller that is where he had to drill. They had to drill down 350 feet and Hydorcrack? the ground before they FINALLY hit water. Less than 5 years later the walls collapsed, their water turned black and they had to have a completely new well dug. Guess who they called this time??
> Now I don't claim that the sexing pendulum is 100% accurate but it helps. You can easily & accidentally manipulate the outcome by simply thinking the sex. That is why I said to make sure to keep your mind clear, I concentrate on counting the swings and nothing else.
> All of my birds were new to me this year and we used the pendulum before splitting them up for breeding, out of 50 birds we got 6 wrong. Not 100% but not bad either.


No, I really didn't mean to offend. The example of the "water witching" I find kind of interesting. I believe most scientists would agree (of course I am speculating here so I could be wrong) that you could pick just about any place on earth to drill and you would eventually hit water. I certainly don't wish to linger on this because this is one of those issues where the longer one side insists one way, the more upset the other side gets.

You are probably correct Moonshadow, in that I probably should have never chimed in on this. I guess we can just leave it at buyer beware... and good luck whichever methods you choose.

Dan


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Just after we got our 2nd & 3rd birds, we read about this pendulum hocus pocus thingy and then saw a YouTube Video. Having absolutely NOTHING to lose (really - nothing invested in whether we had a "pair" or not, or whether there was any accuracy to this wierd stuff) and being able to try this on the cheap & at home, we decided we'd give it a whirl. We 1st tried it on every other living thing in the house. I held the pendulum, braced my arm on a table top, and closed my eyes so I couldn't see which animal was being held under the pendulum for "testing" and, therefore, I couldn't even subconsciously swing it the "right" way. The pendulum didn't just move a little - it SWUNG. We stopped it and intentionally swung it the other way ... and it "corrected" itself each time. And ya' know what, this VOODOO was 100% accurate - on 2 humans, 3 dogs, 3 cats, &, now we know, on 5 pigeons, too. (It'll be awhile before we know if it was right bout Luna). That's hardly a scientific test - - - but ... well ... I'm just sayin' ....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

LOL its funny this thread got started
I was doing a buncha research on this yesterday and actually went to one of those psychic/wicca stores and bought a pendulum
I tried it out a bit yesterday and it seems to work for me also


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Okay how do you make one exactly? I'm wanna try it on the pigeons that I already know the gender of.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

moonshadow said:


> Okay how do you make one exactly? I'm wanna try it on the pigeons that I already know the gender of.


We simply took a piece of string and attached a large paper clip to the end .... can also use a piece of wire with a non-metal weight on the end. Our's measures ~6 in., end to end.


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

It's OK Dan, I'm used to being laughed at !! 
My husband and I live in a round house. When looking for a construction loan, contractors etc. and I would tell them we were building a geodesic dome, most responded with "your building a hooey-hooey what??" LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

moonshadow said:


> Okay how do you make one exactly? I'm wanna try it on the pigeons that I already know the gender of.



DIY Make your own Pendulum 
Guest Author - Kim DeLeary

When you make your own pendulum, you will have a connection to it. It is easy to make your own pendulum. You can use whatever you want to make a pendulum for divination purposes. 

When you make your own pendulum, you transfer some of your own energies to it. This can make it seem easier when attempting to tap into your own subconscious mind for the purpose of divination. If you do not want to make your own pendulum, you can also suspend a piece of your own frequently worn jewelry from a string. Either way, the pendulum will be imbued with your energy. By carrying or wearing the pendulum with you, you will keep the connection strong. 

You can make a pendulum by simply suspending a button from a string or you can tie the string onto a ring and it is ready. It is that simple. All that is necessary is that the pendulum is heavy enough to pull the string tight though not heavy enough to make your hand uncomfortable. 

The weighted object should be symmetrical so that the movements are balanced. Types of material that are used for pendulums are metal, wood, glass, clay, stone, precious stone, and gemstone. You can use plastic as well. You can use whatever you have on hand. It does not have to be fancy at all though crystal pendulums are highly regarded by some people as it believed that the crystal provide clarity into exercises of divination. You can use string, cord or a chain to suspend your weighted object. 

If you have string and a ring handy, you can start using your pendulum immediately. This is the easiest divination tool to make for yourself. You can be as creative as you want when making your own pendulum.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here is another site that shows you how to make one
http://www.wikihow.com/Build-and-Use-a-Pendulum
you can also do a search on youtube of how to make one and find a couple videos


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I used a paper clip and some thread. So far it's been 100% accurate. WOW.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

did you do it with your eyes closed and did not know what gender the animal was you were testing it on?
im just curious....


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes, I did it on animals that I knew the gender of and I started each one with my eyes closed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

cool
I will test mine out again this weekend


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I might try this although I have to use it on myself first. I know that I am male so that with be my test control.  I have to admit I have to do this on my bedroom without anyone looking--you know private!  That pendulum be better swing back and forth!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

When I said 100% success I was refering to the Water witching. I have missed a couple with the pendulum but I think it was because I was in a hurry. The water witching takes a bit longer and you must not be in a hurry.
Ken


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> Please don't take this post as offensive, even though it will probably come across that way. I just find this entire thread to be really funny. Of course you are more than entitled to believe and practice whatever you wish, I just find it hillarious.
> 
> Again, I appologize, and certainly don't mean to offend. I guess you should look at it this way...at least you have a 50/50 chance of being right.
> 
> Dan


Yes Dan....as you may now have figured out, fanciers as well as people, will invest emotional capital into certain ideas. Now, in this particular case, it can be as simple as a paper clip on the end of a string. My grandma showed me this device, but it was used to answer true or false to a question. So, if a person swears that it works to determine the sex of a bird, I suspect that it will also work for them like it did for my grandma and me.

Now, later I was introduced to this device I got for Christmas one year...it was a small plastic device called an 8 ball. You would shake it up and turn it over after asking a question out loud, and it would give you an answer to your question...although it did require a more or less, yes or no question. 

Now, I see no difference why the one device would work any better or worse then the other. Perhaps if one could explain why the paper clip and string worked, perhaps I could figure out if it was as good as the 8 ball. But, follow me here...you can get people "offended" when you suggest that a clip and a piece of string...in your tone....might just be foolishness. 

Now, imagine if you will....if you take the string and clip...or my favorite, the 8 ball....and make it a bit more complex....say a pigeon's eye !  Or a tail, or a wing, and now you can "see".....how far this "art" of pigeon keeping has advanced in hundreds of years.....just a thought.......


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I just thought I'd mention that it did not work with my wedding band. Someone mentioned trying some item of jewelry instead if the paperclip. The plain white gold ring did not work. I don't know how much faith I have in this method. I know the only way it would be right is because of some sort of magnetic differences in male/female bodies. Which makes sense...


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Any time you use a wedding band you are asking for trouble.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

ROFL. Well, I just sexed my baby using this method. According to the "paperclip" my squab is a hen. I'll do it again sometime and then wait and see if it's correct.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

moonshadow said:


> I just thought I'd mention that it did not work with my wedding band. Someone mentioned trying some item of jewelry instead if the paperclip. The plain white gold ring did not work. I don't know how much faith I have in this method. I know the only way it would be right is because of some sort of magnetic differences in male/female bodies. Which makes sense...


Yes...in 98% of the cases, the females put out a negative energy field....at least my two ex's did.......


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Warren, THAT is about the only part of this thread i agree with, "females tend to put out a negative field" LOL! Dave  BUT not MY wife LOL!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

LUCKYT said:


> Warren, THAT is about the only part of this thread i agree with, "females tend to put out a negative field" LOL! Dave  BUT not MY wife LOL!


Dave you forgot about the Ladies on this forum, they of course, do not put out a negative field either!!
Ken


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> Dave you forgot about the Ladies on this forum, they of course, do not put out a negative field either!!
> Ken


 I did leave myself a way out....you will note I said only "98%"....the other 2% leaves room for the female gender, such as those on this forum, and those smart enough to have married us.....


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have seen these sex indicators in the RPD magizine for $14.00....They must sell them,because the ad is in the magazine quite a bit...Don`t know of anyone who has used it...I have my own method....I have alot of RC`s...ALL of the time,a RC with black/brown flecks IS a cock..No flecks,it`s a hen.or possibly a cock...When two RC`s are mated to each other,all Blue/Blue Ck`s are hens...Any RC`s from this mating are as I have said two lines above...Another method I use is,when the YB`s are 7 or 8 days old,and I`m going to band them,I put the smaller band # on the smaller bird,and 75% of the time,it is a hen when it`s old enough for me to really see/know it is...I only get fooled,when they are the same sex in the nest...I know this is NOT scientific,as I only do it to see how I do...I really don`t care what sex they are at this stage of their lives...I just want them to be healthy babies,and excellent racers,no matter what sex...
I have a top notch flyer(Patti Loft) in the Central Jersey Combine,who is going to fly a bird of mine in the IF convention race..I asked him if he wanted the cock or the hen from the pair I am sending in for the race..He said "HE DIDN`T CARE",as long as they are good pigeons...I think that says volumes about this topic...Look up and see his results,and his awards in the Racing Pigeon Digest the last couple of years...Alamo


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, if you believe in the pendulum thing, My friend Brummie after all these years, as i have, been involved in living things, the only time he says it worked, was when Dave's dad used it on him AFTER he was born to, to tell HIS sex. LOL! Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Now this is ironic. Some friends of mine came up from Albuquerque to get two pair of birds and bring me some feed today. They also brought along a little magnetic pendulum for me to use. They swear by it. Now giving a science teacher one of these leads not to speculation but scientific thinking. The test is on. This would be a good science fair project next year for my kids. The little testing that I have done is holding it over my wife. It started moving forward and backward. It then began to turn in circles. 

My nest test was to try this closing my eyes. The magnet did not move. 

My first deduction is that your subconscious takes over and you try to compensate when the magnet starts to move. knowing that she is female it began to turn in circles. 

I will do more trials on this thing and see if it predicts sex more than the 50% probability. My thoughts are that if you previously know the birds sex that your odds or probability would increase. 

I will get back to you with future testing. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

now for contrary thinking. Living things do have magnetic fields. The question then lies does sex have anything to do with magnetic fields. Another science project. 

Randy


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

B--- S---, Did any one here, ever hear of an "ouegi" (spelling) board?
I grew up with hill, and swamp Superstition, that i think you are either doing drugs, or do not know what you are talking about. 
To let new fanciers think there is a remote possibility that it would work. is insane! Common sense tells you that the person selling this device, is WAY smarter then the people that try and use it! Again, what Fantasies are you into, to believe it works? Ask a scientific org. to prove it if you feel so strong. I gave up on the "Vodoo" thing when i was 14 years old. Dave!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If people believe that living things have magnetic field, then perhaps they should use some magnetic pendulum. I have no tried this pendulum stuff yet. I just can't find the scientific reason for it. People should do double-blind experiment--that way neither the experimenter nor the subject knows what is going on.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Randy, Where in the heck did you read that GARBAGE? It is WRONG, to tell people who do not yet know how to take care of birds such NONSENSE! Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Do a google search, you can find scientific justification as well as metaphysical speculation. Most things inorganic have magnetism also, ie rocks. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Keep in mind that I did not say the magnetic pendulum thingy works. I do not find any scientific justification about that. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemical_makeup_of_the_human_body

You will see that the human body is made up of a few compounds and minerals that have relationships to magnetic energy. ie. Zinc, Iron, etc.

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The science even has a name, Biomagnetism.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biomagnetism


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> B--- S---, Did any one here, ever hear of an "ouegi" (spelling) board?
> I grew up with hill, and swamp Superstition, that i think you are either doing drugs, or do not know what you are talking about.
> To let new fanciers think there is a remote possibility that it would work. is insane! Common sense tells you that the person selling this device, is WAY smarter then the people that try and use it! Again, what Fantasies are you into, to believe it works? Ask a scientific org. to prove it if you feel so strong. I gave up on the "Vodoo" thing when i was 14 years old. Dave!


if people want to believe it works then let them
no reason to get all upset because they dont want to not believe in it like you


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

A bit more reading.
http://www.affs.org/html/biomagnetism.html

Now does your body produce enough enegy to effect a magnet? Or better yet does a bird? That is the true question here.

Randy


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

JMHO, and it is a very interesting topic, but i do not think even NASSA has a magnet sensitive enough to pick up the very small magnetic field, around any living thing, much less a Pigeon. IF they really worked, there would be a heck of a lot more people SELLING them. Please, i do not mean to come across as trying to ridicule anyone, but i grew up with hearing talk of such things,my uncles were big into it. 
After so many years of dealing with living things, i have found no short cut for experience. Again JMVHO, with great respect for all, just think about it, if a "paper clip" held over the bird moved, because it was attracted to the magnetic field, it would, simply, stick to the side of the bird if so placed. Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My thoughts are it would be 50% accurate. I would just use a coin. 

Randy


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Randy, i agree with that, it would be about 50% accurate Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I am aware of the biomagnet, but I don't know how a paper clip would work! I took neuroscience so that is electrical in nature. I am questioning the sensitivity of the pendulum since it is assumed that you can put any object as the pendulum and it will swing.

It is nevertheless interesting. Do women and men have different biomagnetism?


----------

